# peppered cory cat color??



## j-man the skater-man (Apr 4, 2005)

is it possible i have a peppered cory cat color variant? my cories bred and some of the fry are inverted colors they are white with a few black spots instead of black/deep grey with white spots


if so what does this mean??


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

I don't know what corys you have, but I would describe my salt and peppered corys the way you described your fry. Lighter base color with dark spots.


----------



## FortWayneFish (Mar 8, 2006)

There are a wide color varients it all depends on the strain of fish, location of specimens caught and enviromantal conditions in the tank.
I have seen Wild Palateus , and farm raised palateus look totally diffrent.

Since these are your fry I'd just say they are color varients and nothing to worry about.

Congrads on the fry btw Even though they are one of the easier Corycats to spawn its still a feat that a lot of veteran fish keepers can not do....


----------



## j-man the skater-man (Apr 4, 2005)

thanks and i figured it was just a color variant

jason


----------

